# Mentre



## MrVi

Buonasera a tutti!

Come funziona il "mentre"? So che si usa nel frattempo che si compiono delle azioni, tipo "mentre mangiavo la pasta, è entrata la nonna" oppure "mentre stavo
disegnando, ho visto una ape" o anche come significato avversativo, tipo "invece".

Ma se dovessi dire ad esempio *"mentre ero andato dal barbiere, ho visto Sandro" *o "*mentre avevo detto a Maria di prendere il libro, mi sono sentito male" *si potrebbe dire? O devo per forza usare l'imperfetto, presente o futuro? Grazie (specifico, non come se dovessi dire "invece").

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I tuoi esempi sono frasi incomplete e quindi incomprensibili


----------



## MrVi

Paulfromitaly said:


> I tuoi esempi sono frasi incomplete e quindi incomprensibili


Ora ho corretto.


----------



## Mary49

MrVi said:


> Ma se dovessi dire ad esempio *"mentre ero andato dal barbiere, ho visto Sandro" *o "*mentre avevo detto a Maria di prendere il libro, mi sono sentito male" *si potrebbe dire? O devo per forza usare l'imperfetto, presente o futuro? Grazie (specifico, non come se dovessi dire "invece").


No, si deve usare l'imperfetto. "Mentre andavo / stavo andando...", "Mentre dicevo / stavo dicendo...".
Non capisco:


> (specifico, non come se dovessi dire "invece").


----------



## MrVi

Mary49 said:


> No, si deve usare l'imperfetto. "Mentre andavo / stavo andando...", "Mentre dicevo / stavo dicendo...".
> Non capisco:


Grazie Mary! No lì intendevo che il mentre nel mio esempio non comprendeva il suo uso quando lo sostituiamo o utilizziamo insieme ad "invece", ad esempio :"sono rimasto tutto il giorno a studiare, mentre (invece) tu hai preferito andare a bere"


----------



## Mary49

Ok, ho capito.


----------



## bearded

MrVi said:


> lì intendevo che il mentre...


Io direi: congiunzione  'mentre' con valore solo temporale e non avversativo.
Concordo con Mary: in quegli esempi ci vuole l'imperfetto.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me quel "mentre" sostanzialmente esprime la contemporaneità di due azioni grammaticalmente indipendenti.

P.e..  l'esempio di MrVi  "Sono rimasto tutto il giorno a studiare, mentre tu hai preferito andare a bere" (sia grammaticalmente coretto o meno)  praticamente significa:  "io stavo studiando tutto il giorno" e durante lo stesso tempo (=conteporaneamente)  "tu passavi tutto il giorno in un bar bevendo".  





bearded said:


> Io direi: congiunzione  'mentre' con valore solo temporale e non avversativo. Concordo con Mary: in quegli esempi ci vuole l'imperfetto.


Concordo anch'io, ma non escludo un senso "secondario avversativo" a seconda del contesto.  Comunque, la congiunzione "mentre" non equivale a "invece" .....

(opinione personale ....)


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> l'esempio di MrVi "Sono rimasto tutto il giorno a studiare, mentre tu hai preferito andare a bere"


Mi pare che questo sia appunto  l'esempio che MrVi ha escluso nel suo ragionamento: ''non comprendeva...''.
In questo esempio il 'mentre' era avversativo, cioè di contrapposizione.
La mia frase che hai citato (''io direi: congiunzione 'mentre'...) si riferiva ovviamente agli altri esempi (mentre andavo, mentre dicevo).
Ho voluto precisarlo perché forse...è nata una certa confusione.


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> Comunque, la congiunzione "mentre" non equivale a "invece" .....
> (opinione personale ....)


Francis, dipende dal contesto: in "_Sono rimasto tutto il giorno a studiare, mentre tu hai preferito andare a bere_" si può anche dire "_invece tu hai preferito..._". E infatti:


			
				http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/mentre/ said:
			
		

> *c.* Con valore avversativo, e invece, laddove: _ha voluto fare di testa sua_, _m_. _avrebbe fatto meglio a dar retta a me_; _mi tieni il broncio_, _m_. _dovresti ringraziarmi_.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Bearded e Lorenzos. 

Ah sì, ho capito cosa volete dire.  La sostanza è, che per quanto riguarda la funzione di "mentre", siamo tutti d'accordo  .


----------



## francisgranada

Ho una domanda: terminologicamente, come si  definisce o classifica la congiunzione "mentre"? Che tipo di congiunzione è?


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> terminologicamente, come si definisce o classifica la congiunzione "mentre"? Che tipo di congiunzione è?


Non sono sicuro di capire cosa intendi per "terminologicamente".
Come detto da altri sopra, è una congiunzione che può avere valore *temporale*, *avversativo* o entrambi, a seconda del contesto.

Treccani : mentre


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> Non sono sicuro di capire cosa intendi per "terminologicamente".


Per esempio, secondo alcune grammatiche la classificazione della congiunzione "e" sarebbe: "_congiunzione coordinante, copulativa positiva_".  


> Come detto da altri sopra, è una congiunzione che può avere valore *temporale*, *avversativo* o entrambi, a seconda del contesto.


Sì, chiaro, infatti l'ho detto anch'io con altre parole. Praticamente sto cercando una definizone linguistica o precisa - se esiste. O forse, non esiste un'unica classificazione grammaticale di alcune congiunzioni (o parole in genere) ....


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> Per esempio, secondo alcune grammatiche la classificazione della congiunzione "e" sarebbe: "_congiunzione coordinante, copulativa positiva_".


Ho trovato questa scheda, a mio avviso esaustiva. Grazie per lo spunto:  
Congiunzioni - Elenco, esercizi e loro funzione nelle frasi


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Per esempio, secondo alcune grammatiche...


Per me si tratta senz'altro di congiunzione subordinante (che introduce una proposizione subordinata).  Nel caso abbia valore avversativo, si può eventualmente sostituire con una cong. coordinante come 'e', 'ma'.. - aggiungendo un avverbio avversativo (o locuzione avverbiale avversativa):
_Francesco è molto intelligente, mentre suo fratello Luigi non lo è = F. è molto intelligente, ma suo fratello invece/al contrario non lo è._
In quest'ultimo  caso la frase introdotta da 'ma' è una coordinata della principale.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Starless  e bearded


----------

